# Where did the moon come from?



## RadishRose

Here's one theory-





A protoplanet slammed into the Earth about 4.5 billion years ago, knocking loose a chunk of rock that would later become the moon.

Now, scientists say that remnants of that protoplanet can still be found, lodged deep inside Earth, Science Magazine reported.

https://www.livescience.com/theia-m...6jSCeRuA5Ysbn9jVKd2tBYvTYY2Y80yEzdfZHPPI71ddA


----------



## Keesha




----------



## Lara

...and that large chunk of rock that broke off in this catastrophic event of total chaos ( If in fact that's how it happened) was a perfectly rounded Moon of reflected light (from the sun) that governed the night...while the perfectly rounded Sun governed and warmed the the day for us making life on earth possible.

A powerful intelligent creator must have created that along with, what scientists currently estimate there to be, 2 trillion galaxies in the universe, with about 100 million stars in each galaxy.

That would mean the number of stars is somewhere around 10 to the 20th power (“How Many Stars Are in the Universe?” by Tia Ghose, _Live Science_ online, updated 5/24/18, accessed 10/28/20).

That's absolutely staggering!


----------



## SetWave




----------



## digifoss

Good question but I'm glad its there, so beautiful.


----------



## fmdog44

That is the generally accepted theory. It is freaky and challenging to know that if the Moon was not in it's present location there would not be life here. Gravity and the ocean tides would see to that if there were oceans. So consider the billions of zillions of planets we share existence with did the same one in a million things happen elsewhere creating life there also?


----------



## Keesha

I have no idea
...... I just enjoy gazing at it.


----------



## Lara

Goodnight Moon


----------



## tbeltrans

Did anybody have collision insurance on the earth?  How would they collect?

Tony


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## FastTrax

Incoming report............................Standby.


----------



## FastTrax

NASA reported some type of collision with Starship Elsie. Don't know how true this was, just sayin.


----------



## Glowworm

And I'd always thought it was a great big round cheese


----------



## old medic

Food for thought... picture an atom... the basic building block of everything...
They look and act like solar system....
A bunch together... a Galaxy 
And bunch of Galaxy's ??????

Our miniscule existence may be on a Proton...


----------



## FastTrax

old medic said:


> Food for thought... picture an atom... the basic building block of everything...
> They look and act like solar system....
> A bunch together... a Galaxy
> And bunch of Galaxy's ??????
> 
> Our miniscule existence may be on a Proton...



Or maybe we are just some bacteria and viral laden annoying speck in one of Quantras ten eyes and he's about to ELE us out. OMG!!!!!!!!!! That's the biggest finger I ever saw and it's coming our way.


----------



## AnnieA

It's Cosmo's moon!


----------



## ohioboy

The Moon formed basically the way the others planets did except for the Gas giants.


----------



## Tish

Well, at least this theory is more acceptable than The Condensation Theory which proposes that the Moon and Earth condensed individually from the Nebula that formed the Solar system even though it does not have the same composition as the Earth i.e.The Iron core.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## horseless carriage

This was a promotional photo, intended for a breakdown recovery company's brochure, or at least it was. You see the young lady in the hat, pushing my old MG, look between her and the woman behind her.


----------



## RadishRose

FastTrax said:


> NASA reported some type of collision with Starship Elsie. Don't know how true this was, just sayin.
> 
> View attachment 157501


LOL Elsie!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Glowworm

Actually "The Moon's a Balloon"


----------



## FastTrax

TTFN......Hal


----------



## Dana

.
The best _theory_ it seems so far, involves a fiery explosion billions of years ago with Earth's long-lost twin planet, Theia. According to the giant impact theory, Theia was a body roughly the size of Mars or smaller … half the diameter of Earth. It smashed into the developing Earth 4.5 billion years ago. This collision produced enough heat to create magma oceans and ejected a lot of debris into orbit around the Earth, which subsequently consolidated into the Moon.


----------



## Glowworm

Rusalka - Russian for water nymph


----------



## Dana

Glowworm said:


> Rusalka - Russian for water nymph



What is your point?


----------



## Dana




----------



## Glowworm

Dana said:


> What is your point?


Commenting on the name of the artist in the post preceding mine


----------



## Dana

Glowworm said:


> Commenting on the name of the artist in the post preceding mine



_Insufficient information: Which artist?  Which post?

Rusalka was the ninth opera Dvořák composed. It is one of the most successful Czech operas. The singer in the video is Kristine Opolais…she is Latvian and is singing in Czech. I have been singing this aria since aged 16._


----------



## Glowworm

Dana said:


>


This post made by you. I was unaware that Rusalka was not the name of the artist singing. Rusalka is also Russian for water nymph. Interesting to learn that it is the title of an opera by Dvořák. Thank you for that information


----------



## IrisSenior

The moon came from the same place everything else did - the Universe. I am thankful - I love the moon.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## ohioboy

Glowworm said:


> This post made by you. I was unaware that Rusalka was not the name of the artist singing. Rusalka is also Russian for water nymph. Interesting to learn that it is the title of an opera by Dvořák. Thank you for that information



Watch it next time GW or I'll sick the Selenites on you.


----------



## fmdog44

ohioboy said:


> The Moon formed basically the way the others planets did except for the Gas giants.


Wrong. It was a result of a meteor collision with Earth.


----------



## SetWave

digifoss said:


> Good question but I'm glad its there, so beautiful.


Plus it creates our tides!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## fmdog44

AB just one more reason China scares me big time. Their ratio of technical engineers compared to ours says it all and their imagination is amazing.


----------

